# NW Fruit picking work now till Oct.



## Doobie_D (Apr 19, 2012)

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/lbg/2965876864.html

Copy- Paste

*Orchard work, no qualifications necessary (Portland- Lyle, WA)*

Date: 2012-04-18, 2:11PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Here's the score, I represent an orchard in desperate need of workers. The Orchard is in Lyle, WA and the Woman who owns the orchard understands what a Trek that can be (80+ miles from Portland) so she is willing to compensate people for mileage. If you can't drive your own vehicle, or don't have one, I have people in every group dedicated to carpooling people out, and back on the weekends (etc.) 

The job is basically picking fruit. You are welcome to work 40 hrs a week, 8 hours a day, and that is preferred, but The owner is flexible and is willing to work with you on schedule. 

She would prefer people stay in the domicile provided (described as a very nice motel 6) which comes complete with creature comforts (stove, oven, fans, electricity, showers etc.) and your meals will be provided for free of charge. The living situation is free as well. The picking season ends in October, but you don't have to work the whole season through. If you have any additional questions/ concerns please email me with your number and I will call you asap. The first crew leaves tomorrow just after noon, and the next will leave the following Thursday.

I would really like to add a few more people to tomorrows crew. 

Location: Portland- Lyle, WA
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: $9.00
PostingID: 2965876864


----------



## hshh (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Apr 22, 2012)

Dayyuuummm, my ass needs to be in the PNW.. Wow. Damn good gig!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 23, 2012)

that's a cool gig, i used to pick apples in NH, and it was pretty fun actually.


----------



## XMNnmx (Apr 25, 2012)

This could be quite useful for me, if they're still looking for people in August or September. Thanks.


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 15, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> PostingID: 2965876864


could i still get work in sept/oct if i show up then?


----------



## Doobie_D (May 23, 2012)

Not sure. I emailed them a couple weeks ago and didnt get a reply but all you can do is try and get in touch with them and ask.


----------

